# Hello from the Gold Coast in Australia!



## Dyson (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My name is Dyson from the Gold Coast in Australia.

I do a lot of Software and Hardware design as part of my work life - for fun I make things and play a lot of Pinball and Arcades. Looking forward to seeing the great things you have all done on the forum.

Just a quick hello - .

Have a great day.

Cheers,

Dyson


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum Dyson.*


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Dyson. It's great to see people joining from across the globe! Be sure to let us know how Halloween is celebrated down under.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have another member here from down your way, Headless. She doing her best to educate us about Australia. Sounds like a great place to be with summer coming up.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Dyson! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dyson


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Dyson, and welcome to the forum! So nice to have more Aussie's here!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gabba gabba hey indeed 8.

Welome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

